# Spaghetti squash



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't tried that kind of squash but I sure want to. It is low carb and great to substitute inplace of the spaghetti. I hated all kinds of squash growing up but now I really like most kinds. Thanks for posting how to fix this.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

A new recipe we love is Chicken meatballs with garlicy Zoodles.

I don't spiral a lot of veggies plus am not a gadget person so won't buy a spiralizer. Plus read reviews on metal teeth breaking off on some an getting in food

After meatballs are done you make a garlic sauce and cook the zoodles a few minutes.

I used my potato peeler to slice the zucchini strips but turned the zucchini after a strip so they weren't too wide. Then discarded the soft center. Now you can buy spiralized veggies but they cost a bit more.

I bought 'ground' chicken first time for the meatballs. This last time I bought 'ground chicken breast' and the meat was so moist it was hard to make the meatballs. I'll have to check to see if there's actually a difference in texture. The recipe is so good as is that I didn't want to add breadcrumbs or anything to make the ground breast dryer an easier to work with.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> A new recipe we love is Chicken meatballs with garlicy Zoodles.
> 
> I don't spiral a lot of veggies plus am not a gadget person so won't buy a spiralizer. Plus read reviews on metal teeth breaking off on some an getting in food
> 
> ...


It might be the difference in fat content between the two meats.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Never tried squash in the microwave, thanks for the tip!

My wife had it stuck in her head that spaghetti squash should taste like spaghetti, so she never really liked it. I think I've convinced her to give it a try as squash, not spaghetti.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you, I will be checking my stores for spaghetti squash today.

Bud


----------

